# Looking to go out



## rips (May 17, 2011)

got orders to vegas in OCT theres not much salt water action there >< so trying to do as much as possible while i am here! will help pay for expenses!! can only go on the weekends!


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

have opening for one satderday


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

Shoot me a text or pm me details 2095965020 thanks!!!


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Bill at 678 643 9305 drving to pensacola from atlanta tonight


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

tried giving you a buzz a few times last night, when you get a chance just give me a buzz @ 209 5965020 codye


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected]


----------

